# Maya & Diesel- looking for a home.



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Little Maya is just about 4 pounds & estimated to be between 4-5 years old. She is frisky & sweet, quite the little Diva! She will make someone a GREAT baby. She had her teeth cleaned so she is looking forward to a new forever home. Diesel came in with her from a breeding mill in AR. He is the most adorable little fella. His joy in having freedom & toys is so touching. You just fall in love with his spirit; he prances & grins with delight like WOW this is SO great to be running around in a real HOME! He's about 8 years old & weighs about 7 pounds, also has nice pearly white teeth but he lost a few in his dental. Check these babies out at www.scmradoption.com if you think you might need another little white fluff in your life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I know scmr will find them good homes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How sad their lives have been but look at them now. They're adorable and wait until their hair grows in. Hoping they get great furever homes.:thumbsup:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

They are sooo precious...Wish I was closer, I'd take little Maya in a minute!

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*I just filled out the app for Maya...*

Something about her-she just tugs at my heart-she reminds me so much of my Rose and Lily and she looks so scared. I'm going to try and find out more about her to make sure she would be a good fit for us and us for her. I want her in a forever home. In any case, we could make the drive and get her if they think we are right for her. I'll keep you posted.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Something about her-she just tugs at my heart-she reminds me so much of my Rose and Lily and she looks so scared. I'm going to try and find out more about her to make sure she would be a good fit for us and us for her. I want her in a forever home. In any case, we could make the drive and get her if they think we are right for her. I'll keep you posted.:wub:


Those pics of Maya are so stirring. 
She does look like a little scared doll.
Your house may be a match, April! :wub: Depending on Maya's needs for a forever home. 
I will hope for you all! :heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how exciting. Maybe she'll be joining us at HH?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD,Maya is sooo cute,Oh if I could...I'm smitten....
she's just got the most soulful expression.... WOW!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Aunt Bea just broke my heart... As much as I fell in love w/ Maya and she'll go fast... 

Aunt Bea really tugged at my heart...
If we can get moved,I really want to take her in. I gotta talk to Al on this...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh how exciting. Maybe she'll be joining us at HH?


:HistericalSmiley:If we are approved, I will probably wait until we get back from HH before I go get her. I think that trip may be a little too stressful for her and us. I have never rescued a Malt and the app took me 30 minutes to fill out. I had to give references and I think they do a home visit.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Canada said:


> Those pics of Maya are so stirring.
> She does look like a little scared doll.
> Your house may be a match, April! :wub: Depending on Maya's needs for a forever home.
> I will hope for you all! :heart:


Awe-thank you. If it is someone else, that is okay. I just want her to have a loving home..:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well Well now.....April, you getting another pup? !!!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh April - this is so exciting. I know you'd make a perfect mom for Maya. She does have such a soulful look. I could just see her blossoming and becoming a part of your household. We've got our fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Well Well now.....April, you getting another pup? !!!:chili:



Yes, if SCMR approves us. I put you down for a reference so that should help.:HistericalSmiley: I know it's weird-I didn't plan to, but little Maya just popped up-the foster mom has only had her a week. I think we would be a good fit for her. We'll see what happens-I hear she's a cuddler.:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Yes, if SCMR approves us. I put you down for a reference so that should help.:HistericalSmiley: I know it's weird-I didn't plan to, but little Maya just popped up-the foster mom has only had her a week. I think we would be a good fit for her. We'll see what happens-I hear she's a cuddler.:wub::wub:


Oh April, she is a dolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. I pray it all works out. 

View attachment 97051



I think she looks like an absolute sweetheart :wub: Gosh she is beautiful, look at those big eyes. What a doll.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh April, she is a dolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. I pray it all works out.
> 
> View attachment 97051
> 
> ...




Thanks, Christine. SCMR sent me some more pics of her. She is definitely a tiny Maltese and other than ear mites which Maya is being treated for, no health issues that they are aware of. She looks a little rough but I think with some TLC and when her coat grows back, she will look very pretty. They tell me she has a very sweet temperament and is socialized. I was told that the mill she was rescued from was not as bad as some. She is still young, and has a lot of years ahead of her. It's so strange. I just can't get her little face out of my mind. I hope we get approved.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Christine. SCMR sent me some more pics of her. She is definitely a tiny Maltese and other than ear mites which Maya is being treated for, no health issues that they are aware of. She looks a little rough but I think with some TLC and when her coat grows back, she will look very pretty. They tell me she has a very sweet temperament and is socialized. I was told that the mill she was rescued from was not as bad as some. She is still young, and has a lot of years ahead of her. It's so strange. I just can't get her little face out of my mind. I hope we get approved.


Not strange. I think it's love. :wub: She just has a special little face, almost like she's an old soul...so very sweet so I think that's what captivated you. Really hoping this works out. I know you'll ace any home visit.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Not strange. I think it's love. :wub: She just has a special little face, almost like she's an old soul...so very sweet so I think that's what captivated you. Really hoping this works out. I know you'll ace any home visit.


Awe- thank you, Sue.:huggingI'm so glad the storm wasn't as bad as they thought it would be and glad you guys are safe.)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is so tiny and has such a pretty face. I love her too. Those big eyes just make you swoon. I am sure that she will be very lovely and sweet with good care. And I am sure you will consider every aspect of what is best for your family. I backed out of an adoption that I had my heart set on, because I knew my old girl Ru would be requiring more and more special care. I still think of that sweet little face, and I feel sad. But, this is not your story....you don't have an elderly lady...and you_ were_ thinking about getting another daughter. Follow your heart. My dear friend once said: "First, to thyne own self be true, and it will follow as the sun the day thou cans't then be false to no dog>" (My friend Willy, for whom I named my Lily)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Maya is still up for adoption...*

I have decided to withdraw my application. As much as I love her, I just don't think I can handle three right now. She would make someone a great little companion, though. Mary has been so nice to work with and I will be making a donation to SCMR. I appreciate all they do to help these little furbabies.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I have decided to withdraw my application. As much as I love her, I just don't think I can handle three right now. She would make someone a great little companion, though. Mary has been so nice to work with and I will be making a donation to SCMR. I appreciate all they do to help these little furbabies.:wub:


April - I'm sorry, but only you can know if you and your family is ready for another family member. It takes a lot of thought about so many issues and you are doing the best for everyone involved, especially Maya, by not going further if things aren't right for right now. No one wants to see an unsuccessful adoption. Thank you for considering it and donating to SCMR - a great rescue organization. :grouphug: Am hoping Maya and Diesel will find other families soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, April. After I withdrew my application for little Moon I sobbed for hours. I know you must feel really sad too. But, a good mother must make the choice of what is best for the family she has. I've done it before and it was always hard, but it was always the right choice.:wub:


----------

